# Ausfallraten von Grafikkarten



## Bucklew (21. Oktober 2009)

Von Hardware.fr gibt es wieder eine aktuelle Liste mit den Fehlerraten , also den Anteilen an zurück geschickten Karten mit Defekt:

Nach Chipsatz:


> ATI Radeon HD 4870 X2 : 10.5%
> 
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 280 : 8.3%
> ...


Auffällig: Besonders die thermisch höher belasteten Topmodelle sind betroffen, mit Ausnahme der GTX295. Dies kann man aber wohl darauf zurückführen, dass diese Karte von Nvidia selbst fertigen lässt und nur im Komplettset verkauft, die Grafikkartenhersteller also keine Einsparungen an den Bauteilen vornimmen. Ist vielleicht doch interessant ein Topmodell direkt beim Release zu kaufen, denn diese werden auch meist vom Grafikchiphersteller selbst gefertigt und der Rotstift von Asus & Co war noch nciht dran 

Noch die Liste der Grafikkartenhersteller:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica]PNY 1.69%[/FONT]
> 
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica]ASUSTeK 1.71%[/FONT]
> ...


Gibt noch viel mehr auf der Seite, aber mit Französisch (also der Sprache ) happerts noch ein wenig. Wenn jemand dessen besser mächtig ist, kann er ja noch was hinzufügen 

*edit* Link: http://www.hardware.fr/articles/773-5/taux-pannes-composants.html


----------



## riedochs (21. Oktober 2009)

Irgendwie wundert mich das nicht, wenn man die List mit den Beitraegen hir im Forum vergleicht duerfte man auf ein aehnliches Ergebnis kommen.


----------



## BlackDragon26 (22. Oktober 2009)

Hm dann weiss ich zumindest das ich net der einzigste bin dessen GTX280 den Löffel abgegeben hat


----------



## R33p3r (22. Oktober 2009)

gibt es schon ergebnisse von der 4890 ? bzw auch cpus ?


----------



## _hellgate_ (22. Oktober 2009)

cpus wäre sehr interessant mit PoV hab ich auch schon schlimmes gelesenschade das EVGA nicht dabei ist


----------



## drachenorden (22. Oktober 2009)

In meinen Augen fehlt in der Auflistung eindeutig die GTX 285, gerade die OC-Versionen - BFG vor allem ...


----------



## R33p3r (22. Oktober 2009)

6% bei der 4870 verwundert mich gerade im freundeskreis sind gerade 5 auf ne 4890 aufgesattelt weil die alten kaputt waren


----------



## .Mac (22. Oktober 2009)

Hah, das passt mir ja das Gainward die Nummer 2 bei den Herstellern ist.
Meine 9600GSO ist innerhalb eines Jahres 3 mal kaputt gegangen, sehr toll also, es war jedes mal ein Spannungswandler, werde jedenfalls von meinem Verkaufsrücktritts-Recht gebrauch machen.

Und lahm wie sonstwas waren sie auch, ist ja auch kein Wunder wenn die dort nur Schrott aus dem Hause schicken, nie wieder Gainward.


----------



## Explosiv (22. Oktober 2009)

*Hust* Quelle ?


----------



## nDivia (22. Oktober 2009)

.Mac schrieb:


> Und lahm wie sonstwas waren sie auch, ist ja auch kein Wunder wenn die dort nur Schrott aus dem Hause schicken, nie wieder Gainward.


Dass die Karte Lahm is liegt vllt daran, dasses ne 9600GSO is!


----------



## .Mac (22. Oktober 2009)

nDivia schrieb:


> Dass die Karte Lahm is liegt vllt daran, dasses ne 9600GSO is!


Lesen ist eine Gabe die nicht jeder zu wünschen weiß.

Ich sagte Lahm waren sie auch, das heisst der Hersteller, Gainward, war lahm beim Umtausch.


----------



## Reigenspieler (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich hatte bisher nur zwei mal eine defekte Karte. Meine 8800 GTS und die GTX 260.
Beide funktionierten nach dem Auspacken einfach nich  . Aber dank gutem shop. 4 Tage warten und man hat seinen Ersatz im Haus. 

Edit: Könntest du bitte einen direkten Link zu dem Artikel einstellen. Denn ohne Zusammenhänge sagt dieser Artikel leider nicht viel aus.


----------



## jokergermany (22. Oktober 2009)

Woher hat den hardware.fr solche Quellen?
Den sowas gibt man ja nicht einfach so raus


----------



## Genghis99 (22. Oktober 2009)

Mein Einziger Totalverlust : Eine 8800GT. Ansonsten kann ich nicht klagen, von der Elsa Erazor II bis zur 7800GS sind sie alle bis zum Abwinken gelaufen.

Auch über Kulanz der Shops kann ich mich nicht beschweren - wenn man ein naives Gesicht macht und sagt "das Teil geht bei mir nicht" - ist das nicht gelogen, auch wenn ich beim Kühlerumbau ein bischen mit dem Schraubenzieher abgerutscht bin .... Naja - bei der neuen Karte ging alles glatt.


----------



## kuer (22. Oktober 2009)

Ziemich schwammig das Ganze. Was gild den als Ausfall? Reicht es wenn sie nur zurück geschickt werden oder muss ein Defekt nach gewiesen werden. Ich kenne viele die ihre KArte zurück schicken, weil der Lüfter zu laut oder der Rechner zu eng ist oder sie haben probleme mit der Software. Also sagt das nicht viel. Rechne ich eher zu den nichts sagenden Info's.


----------



## Hademe (22. Oktober 2009)

Stimme zu; Gainward ist ein absolut rotziger Hersteller. Ich hatte damals ein GF3 TI 500 von Gainward, ca. 1/2 Jahr dann hatte sie Pixelfehler. Anfang diesen Jahres besaß ich noch 2 8800GTS 640 MB. Eine von ASUS die andere von Gainward. Die ASUS hat sich spitze übertakten lassen und lief absolut traumhaft, bei der Gainward hingegen löste sich nach 2 Monaten an der unterseite ein wiederstand und sorgte ebenfalls für Pixelfehler! Karte im Sack!

Mein Fazit: Ich verfluche Gainward und wünsche ihnen, dass sie Bankrott gehen.


----------



## WarPilot (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich will auch gerne mal wissen, ob die Eigenverschuldung hier schon abgezogen wurde.

Meine 260 ist von EVGA und bin sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Forti (22. Oktober 2009)

Zotac, zum 2 mal, diesmal mit einer GTX275 und jedesmal TOP! Freue mich wieder richtig gekauft zu haben^^. 
Kann der Liste nur zustimmen:
Hatte so ein Paar ATI´s, schon zu lange her, die gingen entweder sehr früh kaputt oder waren schon defekt.
Meine 88Gt von PNY war auch schnell Defekt. 7900GT von Point of View ebenfals und die 4870 von Sapphire liegt defekt im Schrank. Hinzu kommt noch eine NEUE! defekte 4890 von XFX (wurde aber umgetauscht, und ich hab sie gleich weiterverkauft)
Fazit: ATI und Billigmarken bei nVidia kommen mir nicht mehr ins Haus.


----------



## Hademe (22. Oktober 2009)

WarPilot schrieb:


> Ich will auch gerne mal wissen, ob die Eigenverschuldung hier schon abgezogen wurde.



Ich glaube besser zu wissen als du was mit meiner Hardware so passiert ist.
Ich lege größten Wert auf den korrekten Einbau von Hardware und ich bin GARANTIERT nicht mit nem Schraubenzieher o.ä. abgerutscht.

Also laber kein scheiss!!!!


----------



## INU.ID (22. Oktober 2009)

*Hallo Bucklew.*

*Bitte noch den passenden Link zur Quelle angeben bzw den ersten Post diesbezüglich editieren.* *Danke.*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Auffällig: Besonders die thermisch höher belasteten Topmodelle sind betroffen, mit Ausnahme der GTX295. Dies kann man aber wohl darauf zurückführen, dass diese Karte von Nvidia selbst fertigen lässt und nur im Komplettset verkauft, die Grafikkartenhersteller also keine Einsparungen an den Bauteilen vornimmen. Ist vielleicht doch interessant ein Topmodell direkt beim Release zu kaufen, denn diese werden auch meist vom Grafikchiphersteller selbst gefertigt und der Rotstift von Asus & Co war noch nciht dran


Hm, umso erstaunlicher das weniger "fremd hergestellte" Rotstift-Single-GPU ATIs als die von NV produzierten Dual-GPUs ausgefallen sind.


----------



## Bucklew (22. Oktober 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> *Hust* Quelle ?


Steht im ersten Satz, aber ja, hab den Direktlink vergessen, sry 

Danke 



INU.ID schrieb:


> Hm, umso erstaunlicher das weniger "fremd hergestellte" Rotstift-Single-GPU ATIs als die von NV produzierten Dual-GPUs ausgefallen sind.


Hups, bis vor ner Minute dachte ich noch, dass die HD4870 eine Single-GPU Karte ist - danke für die lehrreiche Lektion


----------



## R33p3r (22. Oktober 2009)

welcher grafik hersteller produziert für den Massenmarkt eigentlich selbst ? 

egal ob nvidia oder ati das meiste davon kommt doch eh von TSMC oder ? korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege....

bzw wie kommen sie an die zusammenstellung dieser liste ? werten sie einfach aus welche als defekt zurückgeschickt wurden ? oder welche "wirklich" defekt waren wofür ein user nichts konnte ? 






> Ist doch scheiss egal ob russisch oder amerikanisch kommt doch eh alles aus taiwan


----------



## INU.ID (22. Oktober 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Hups, bis vor ner Minute dachte ich noch, dass die HD4870 eine Single-GPU Karte ist - danke für die lehrreiche Lektion


Ich habe keine Ahnung was du mir mit diesem Satz mitteilen möchtest.


----------



## DaStash (22. Oktober 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Von Hardware.fr gibt es wieder eine aktuelle Liste mit den Fehlerraten , also den Anteilen an zurück geschickten Karten mit Defekt:
> 
> Nach Chipsatz:
> Auffällig: Besonders die thermisch höher belasteten Topmodelle sind betroffen, mit Ausnahme der GTX295. Dies kann man aber wohl darauf zurückführen, dass diese Karte von Nvidia selbst fertigen lässt und nur im Komplettset verkauft, die Grafikkartenhersteller also keine Einsparungen an den Bauteilen vornimmen. Ist vielleicht doch interessant ein Topmodell direkt beim Release zu kaufen, denn diese werden auch meist vom Grafikchiphersteller selbst gefertigt und der Rotstift von Asus & Co war noch nciht dran
> ...


Also ich habe da andere Zahlen:

nach Hersteller: 
Hersteller-------Ausfallrate 
ASUS-----------2,0% 
Sapphire--------2,0% 
MSI-------------2,1% 
Leadtek---------2,4% 
PNY-------------2,8% 
Gainward--------3,2% 
Gigabyte--------3,6% 
Point of View----5,6% 


Nach Modell 
Modell---------------------Ausfallrate 
GeForce GTX 280----------9.9% 
GeForce GTX 260----------4.3%  
GeForce 9800--------------3.2%  
GeForce 8800--------------3.3% 
Radeon HD 4870-----------3.2% 
Radeon HD 4850-----------1.9%  
Radeon HD 3870-----------2.6% 
GeForce 9800 GX2---------6% 
Radeon HD 3870 X2--------11% 
Radeon HD 4870 X2--------4,3% 

Des Weiteren möchte ich anmerken das sicherlich Mainstreamkarten deshalb eine geringe Ausfallrate haben, da deren Besitzer nicht dazu geneigt sind, diese bis zu ihrem Tode zu übertakten. im Gegensatz zu ihren High-End Pendants.

Quelle

MfG


----------



## snapstar123 (22. Oktober 2009)

Hab dazu mal eine dumme Frage habe eine XFX 280GTX und das schon seit  über 1 Jahren aber was für eine Ausfallrate hat XFX oder besser gesagt zu welcher Firma gehört XFX an.
Habe extra meinen Kühler ersetzt wegen denn Temps jetzt sind sie sehr gut und hoffe das sie noch ein bisschen lebt.
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen den ich weis nicht zu wenn XFX gehört , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## kmf (22. Oktober 2009)

> Ein französischer Distributor hat einige RMA-Zahlen zwischen März bis August 2008 veröffentlicht. Die Karten sind alle ein halbes bis ganzes Jahr vorher verkauft worden.
> Datengrundlage waren mind. 500 Stück



Vom französchen Markt auf den europäischen oder gar den gesamten Weltmarkt zu schließen, scheint mir äußerst gewagt. Ich glaube nur an Statistiken, die ich selbst gefälscht hab.


----------



## FortunaGamer (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mir schon gedacht das eine Dual Karte die größten Ausfälle hat. Die verbrauchen verdampt viel Strom.


----------



## Bucklew (22. Oktober 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Also ich habe da andere Zahlen:


Nein, die sind nicht anders, die sind nur älter und sogar von derselben Quelle - liest du nicht was du verlinkst? 

"*Die News kommt von der französischen Seite hardware.fr*, aufgegriffen wurde sie von planet3dnow. 
Ein französischer Distributor hat einige RMA-Zahlen zwischen* März bis August 2008* veröffentlicht."



DaStash schrieb:


> Des Weiteren möchte ich anmerken das sicherlich Mainstreamkarten deshalb eine geringe Ausfallrate haben, da deren Besitzer nicht dazu geneigt sind, diese bis zu ihrem Tode zu übertakten. im Gegensatz zu ihren High-End Pendants.


Ich denke eher, dass die overclockten Karten relativ selten sind, eher wird wohl ein Hitzetot aufgrund ungenügender Kühlung Grund für den Ausfall von Highend-Karten sein. Möchte nicht wissen wieviele Karten in einem Gehäuse verrecken, weil nicht ein Gehäuselüfter drin ist...


----------



## DaStash (22. Oktober 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Nein, die sind nicht anders, die sind nur älter und sogar von derselben Quelle - liest du nicht was du verlinkst?


 Doch und es sind andere Zahlen, wie ich geschrieben habe.  Jetzt kann man natürlich etliche Schlussfolgerungen daraus ziehen, weshalb sie sich so stark unterscheiden. Aber ich denke das würde jetzt zuuuu weit gehen. 
Mal abgesehen davon, dass beide Zahlenverlinkungen nicht wirklich aussagekräftig sind, wenn man diese nicht mit den Zahlen von anderen Großdistibutoren vergleichen kann.

MfG


----------



## Kaputt ? (22. Oktober 2009)

Und die Ausfallraten von EVGA weiß keiner ? ;(


----------



## Bucklew (22. Oktober 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Doch und es sind andere Zahlen, wie ich geschrieben habe.


Vorallem ältere. Ich find Diskussionen mit anderthalb Jahren alten Zahlen sehr sinnlos.



DaStash schrieb:


> Jetzt kann man natürlich etliche Schlussfolgerungen daraus ziehen, weshalb sie sich so stark unterscheiden. Aber ich denke das würde jetzt zuuuu weit gehen.


Ganz einfach: Rotstift der Grafikkartenhersteller. Sieht man gerade an den RV770-Karten, die ja genau in dem Zeitraum veröffentlicht wurden und zu Beginn größtenteils ATI-Eigenproduktionen waren (so wie aktuell beim RV870).

4870:     3,2% -> 6,1%
4870 X2: 4,3% -> 10,5%


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. Oktober 2009)

Hatt das erst ein mal das eine karte soft nicht mehr gig...und das zu X1950GT(AGP) Bestellt und BAM Vam dahin...naja was soll.


----------



## killer89 (22. Oktober 2009)

Also bei mir sind die Hersteller-Karte(n) öfter ausgefallen... 

Ich hab zweimal ne HD4870 zurückgeschickt von Sapphire, die ich bei Release gekauft hab... also die noch mit dem tollen roten Kühler. Meine von Sapphire mit hässlichem türkisen PCB und dem schwarzen `Kühler, wie bei den Vapor-X-Teilen (is aber keine Vapor-X, nur light-retail) hält schon fast 1 Jahr, die anderen sind nach 2 Wochen bzw. 3 Monaten ausgefallen...

MfG


----------



## Two-Face (22. Oktober 2009)

Sapphire hat eine so hohe Ausfallrate? Noch ein Grund mehr, in Zukunft keine Karten mehr von denen zu kaufen. Letztens zählte Sapphire noch zu den Herstellern, mit den geringsten Ausfallraten...
Die Ausfallraten von Club3D würden mich aber auch mal interessieren.

Was ich aber überraschend finde ist, dass Western Digital bei den Festplatten der Hersteller mit den geringsten Ausfallraten ist.
Von Corsair bin ich darüber hinaus auch negativ überrascht.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (22. Oktober 2009)

PC Hardware ist nun mal sehr empfindlich.


----------



## tm0975 (22. Oktober 2009)

Kaputt ? schrieb:


> Und die Ausfallraten von EVGA weiß keiner ? ;(



Die verkaufen einfach zu wenig...


----------



## Birdy84 (22. Oktober 2009)

DeiMuddaInSchoen schrieb:


> Stimme zu; Gainward ist ein absolut rotziger Hersteller. Ich hatte damals ein GF3 TI 500 von Gainward, ca. 1/2 Jahr dann hatte sie Pixelfehler. Anfang diesen Jahres besaß ich noch 2 8800GTS 640 MB. Eine von ASUS die andere von Gainward. Die ASUS hat sich spitze übertakten lassen und lief absolut traumhaft, bei der Gainward hingegen löste sich nach 2 Monaten an der unterseite ein wiederstand und sorgte ebenfalls für Pixelfehler! Karte im Sack!
> 
> Mein Fazit: Ich verfluche Gainward und wünsche ihnen, dass sie Bankrott gehen.


Mit genauen Aussagen zu solchen Ausfällen muss man immer vorsichtig sein, weil die eigene Erfahrung diesbezüglich sehr begrenzt ist. Ich kann z.B. sagen, dass von meinen 11 3D Grafikkarten, die ich im Schnitt 2 Jahre besessen habe bzw. besitze, zwei von sich aus kaputt gegangen sind (von Asus und Gainward) und eine beim Kühlerumbau zerstört wurde. Mein Bruder hat jetzt seine fünfte Grafikkarte und er hat ebenfalls zwei defekte Karten gehabt (von Sapphire und Gainward). Daraus kann man schlecht ein Fazit ziehen, obwohl Gainward auf den ersten Blick auffällt.


----------



## der_flamur (22. Oktober 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> dass Western Digital bei den Festplatten der Hersteller mit den geringsten Ausfallraten ist...



Kann ich bestätigen!
Ich habe noch 2 4GB Festplatten von WD und die rattern schon 10 Jahre!!!  Wenn das nicht mal was ist.


----------



## snapstar123 (22. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute wollte noch mal wissen wie es mit XFX aussieht denn meine 280GTX ist jetzt schon über 1 Jahr alt aber hat einen extra Kühler bekommen.
Wie sieht es jetzt mit XFX aus was für eine Ausfallrate hat XFX oder zu welcher Firma gehört XFX an.
Würde mich über eine Antwort sehr freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## KennyKiller (22. Oktober 2009)

Hab mal das untere übersetzt:
Die schlechten Scores  hatte die  Sapphire Radeon HD 4870 und 4870 X2, die die überwiegende Mehrheit der verkauften Karten darstellen, man muss logischerweise festellen dass diese öfters ausfielenöfters ausfielen. Dennoch können wir sehen, dass Gainward auch  Probleme mit der Zuverlässigkeit der Radeon HD 4800 hatte.

Original:
Les mauvais scores des Sapphire Radeon HD 4870 et 4870 X2, qui représentent une grande majorité des cartes vendues, ont en fait logiquement entrainé vers le haut les taux de pannes globaux de ces GPU vers le haut. Toutefois, on peut voir que Gainward a également connu des problèmes de fiabilité avec les Radeon HD 4800.

Hoffe mal ich hab keine groben fehler gemacht^^
Auf der Seite gibts übrigens auch Ausfallraten aller Hardwateteile


----------



## tripod (22. Oktober 2009)

"- WD Caviar Green WD10EACS: 0%"

hoffentlich bleibts dabei 

aber grundsätzlich wirklich echt ne feine angelegenheit solche info's zu bekommen

tagan und sparkle verkauft wohl auch zu wenig zeugs...


----------



## KennyKiller (22. Oktober 2009)

Hab mal noch kurz den Festplattenpart übersetzt:



Aufgezeichnet wurden nur die Festplatten die direkt an den Verkäufer zurück gingen und nicht die die direkt zum Hersteller zurück gingen: jedoch ist dies eine Minderheit die im ersten Jahr gemacht wurde. Hier sind die Zahlen: 

- Western 0,89% 
- Hitachi 0,92% 
- Samsung 2,25% 
- Maxtor 2,79% 
- Seagate 2,89% 

Western und Hitachi haben sehr gute Ergebnisse, umgekehrt, hat sich die Situation deutlich bei Seagate und Maxtor  verschlechtert (Maxtor ist jetzt Seagate). Wenn Sie sich das Produkt ansehen zu 3% oder höherer Leistung des Scheiterns liegt der Grund auf der Hand: 

- Samsung SpinPoint T 500 GB: 12,9% 
- Maxtor DiamondMax 22 1 TB: 6,5% 
- 7200,11 Seagate 500GB: 5,2% 
- Maxtor DiamondMax 22 500 GB: 4,8% 
- Maxtor DiamondMax 22 750 GB: 3,9% 
- Seagate 7200.11 1TB: 3,7% 
- 7200,11 Seagate 750GB: 3,6% 
- Hitachi 320 GB IDE: 3,2% 

Die DiamondMax 22 und 7200,11 sind Überhang Ergebnisse von Seagate und Maxtor, weil diese in diesem Jahr Firmwarefehler in dieser Serie hatten. Man sieht auch die sehr (sehr) schlechte Ergebnisse der Samsung SpinPoint T 500 GB Hier ist die Aufteilung Rate von 1 TB-Festplatten: 

- Maxtor DiamonMax 22: 6,5% 
- 7200,11 Seagate: 3,7% 
- Samsung SpinPoint F1: 2,9% 
- Samsung EcoGreen F1: 1,6% 
- WD Caviar Green WD10EACS: 0,9% 
- Hitachi 7K1000.B: 0,8% 
- WD Caviar Black: 0% 
- WD Caviar Green WD10EADS: 0% 

An erster Stelle ist jetzt die DiamondMax 22 und dann die 7200,11, gefolgt von der SpinPoint F1. Die zuverlässigsten Datensätze sind die von Western Digital und Hitachi beide Modelle hatten eine Ausfallrate von 0%. 




Originaltext:
Pour être comptabilisé ce SAV a du être fait directement via le marchand, ce qui n’est pas toujours le cas puisqu’il est possible d’effectuer des retours directement auprès du constructeur : toutefois ceci représente une minorité durant la première année. Voici les chiffres :

- Western 0.89%
- Hitachi 0.92%
- Samsung 2.25%
- Maxtor 2.79%
- Seagate 2.89%

Western et Hitachi font de très bons scores, a contrario, la situation s’est fortement dégradée chez Seagate mais également Maxtor (Maxtor appartient pour rappel à Seagate). Si on regarde les produits à 3% ou plus de taux de panne, la raison saute aux yeux :

- Samsung SpinPoint T 500 Go : 12.9%
- Maxtor DiamondMax 22 1 To : 6.5%
- Seagate 7200.11 500 Go : 5.2%
- Maxtor DiamondMax 22 500 Go : 4.8%
- Maxtor DiamondMax 22 750 Go : 3.9%
- Seagate 7200.11 1 To : 3.7%
- Seagate 7200.11 750 Go : 3.6%
- Hitachi 320 Go IDE : 3.2%

Les 7200.11 et DiamondMax 22 plombent les résultats de Seagate et Maxtor, du fait du bug de firmware mis à jour en début d’année sur cette série. On note par ailleurs le très (très) mauvais score de Samsung sur son SpinPoint T 500 Go. Voici maintenant les taux de panne des disques de 1 To :

- Maxtor DiamonMax 22 : 6.5%
- Seagate 7200.11 : 3.7%
- Samsung SpinPoint F1 : 2.9%
- Samsung EcoGreen F1 : 1.6%
- WD Caviar Green WD10EACS : 0.9%
- Hitachi 7K1000.B : 0.8%
- WD Caviar Black : 0%
- WD Caviar Green WD10EADS : 0%

On retrouve donc le DiamondMax 22 puis le 7200.11, suivi du SpinPoint F1. Les disques les plus fiables sont ceux d’Hitachi et surtout de Western Digital, avec deux modèles à 0% de panne



Wenn ihr wollt kann ich euch in den Ferien alles überstetzen.


----------



## tripod (22. Oktober 2009)

btw, wer oben in der leiste auf die ami-flagge klickt, hatts wenigsdens auf englisch 

Components returns rates (page 1: Introduction) - BeHardware


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. Oktober 2009)

Oki hat zwar nix mit GPUs zu tuhen aber ich muss mich gerade an mein alter Xilence Nt erinnern. Was jetzt bei meinen Onkel im Pc lüft und das schon seit einen Jahr und dafor 2 jahre bei mir drin


----------



## killer89 (22. Oktober 2009)

Geil, meine Sapphire liegt an Platz 3, wundert mich kein bisschen XD
Bei den Platten kann ich das nachvollziehen, aber Samsung hätte meiner Meinung nach weiter oben stehen müssen... hab von 3 Platten 2 zurückgeschickt... meine WDs und Seagate halten noch und haben auch gute Smart-Werte.

MfG


----------



## kmf (22. Oktober 2009)

Mir erscheint das Ganze all zu sehr aus den Fingern gesogen, Asus mit den 280ern mit weit über 10% Ausfallrate. 
Ja gut, wenn der Anteil an Asus-Karten von den >500 erfassten Exemplaren 250 waren, dann sind  28 Karten abgeraucht. Erstens glaub ich nicht, dass deren Anteil zum Wettbewerb so hoch ist und 2. würde so eine hohe Fehlerrate seitens Asus in den Foren breitgetreten - und zum Nichtkauf aufgerufen werden.

Die ganze Statistik ist einfach nur Schei0e, Effekthascherei und nur auf Klicks aus.  

Ich habe seit geraumer Zeit zwei GTX280 von POV im Einsatz. Die Dinger sind bis jetzt erste Sahne. Da gibts dran nix zu mäkeln. Ich glaub ich wäre einer der Ersten, der maulen würde, wenn die Teile nicht funzen würden.


----------



## rabit (22. Oktober 2009)

Meine 4890 kam nur eine Woche zum Einsatz dann direkt von der GTX 275 ablösen lassen.
Nu ist Ruhe....


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich hatte noch nie einen einzigen Ausfall von meinen Grafikkarten. Sogar die GeForce MX440 läuft heute noch im Zweitrechner meines Vaters  Genauso unverwüstlich ist die X800GTO, die heute noch übertaktet ihren Dienst tut. Die ELSA-Karte läuft ebenfalls noch - sie ist meine Notfallkarte, falls mal doch was ausfällt 

ELSA Erazor II P16 (PCI)
ASUS Geforce 4 MX440 64MB
Sapphire ATI X800GTO 256MB
MSI 8800GTS 512MB
MSI 4850 512MB

Bleibt zu hoffen, das auch meine künftige 5870 zuverlässig läuft.


----------



## Beulchen (23. Oktober 2009)

Ach Leute, bei einer geringen Gesamtmenge sind die Zahlen doch unbrauchbar! Wenn von 10 verkaufen ASUS GTX280 Karten eine ausfällt haben wir? Na? 

Das ganze sagt also nichts aus.


----------



## riedochs (23. Oktober 2009)

Zu den Festplatten: Kein Wunder das Hitachi so gut dasteht, die kauft ja auch keiner  Meine persönliche Hitachi Ausfallrate: 100% bei 2 Festplatten innerhalb der ersten Minute.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Oktober 2009)

Die Zahlen sind verdammt hoch.

In anderen Bereichen ists so, das man sich schon sehr große Sorgen machen muss, wenn die RMA Rate über 5% ist.
Dann ist man sogar schon fast im Panik Modus...


----------



## Revoller (24. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt sicher immer einige Chargen die mehr oder weniger unbrauchbar sind, kann vorkommen und deshalb gibt es ja auch Garantien. 

Ganz besonders anfällig waren die Sparkle 8600GT 512MB.

Ich bin bisher mit meinen Karten ganz gut gefahren: MSI/Gainward/Gigabyte

Und Toi Toi Toi meine alte Creative Geforce 256 läuft auch noch

Stellt Aopen eigentlich noch Grafikkarten her? Hab noch ne alte G4 MX4000 die auch noch läuft, wenn man nen passenden Treiber gefunden hat wohl gemerkt.


----------



## BTMsPlay (24. Oktober 2009)

die letzte Karte die bei mir ihr Leben ausgeraucht hat war eine Radeon 8500 vor eine millionen Jahren


----------



## Shibi (25. Oktober 2009)

Komisch, ich habe noch nie erlebt, dass eine Grafikkarte kaputtgegangen ist bzw. schon beim Kauf kaputt war, obwohl hier im Haus 6 PCs und noch mehr Grafikkarten sind. Das einzige womit ich immer meine Probleme habe sind die Festplatten, da ist mir gestern schon die dritte verreckt. Ausgerechnet auch noch die größte.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## snapstar123 (25. Oktober 2009)

Langsam denke ich das auch meine 280GTX denn Geist aufgibt.
Schon wenn ich Bilder öffne machen die Spawas schon gräusche, muss ich mir da sorgen machen.
Habe ja denn Kühler von AC Accelero drauf aber für die Spawas extra einen anderen Kühler benutzt da die sonst locker bei Furmark auf 130-140°C gestiegen sind.
Jetzt werden sie bei Furmark gerade mal an die 90°C heis und sie ist nicht Übertaktet nutze nur Übertaktete-Profiele zum Benchen aber so und auch beim zocken läuft sie immer @Stock.
Die Temps von GPU und Speicher sind so niedrig das ich mir da keine Sorgen machen muss aber trozdem machen mir diese Geräusche Sorgen.
Ich weis ja nicht wie hoch von XFX die Ausfallrate ist aber allgemein von der 280GTX ist schon extreme.
Meine Festplatte Samsung Spinpoint F1 500GB läuft schon seit über 1 1/2 Jahr und läuft immer noch ohne einen Fehler , ich glaube auf die Zahlen der Ausfallraten sind auch nicht immer richtig bzw. sind schon übertrieben und die Leute machen sich verrückt wie ich mit meiner Graka , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## thysol (25. Oktober 2009)

Gut dass die Asus Karten die zweit niedrigste Ausfallrate haben.


----------



## fpsJunkie (25. Oktober 2009)

wieso sind XFX und EVGA nicht dabei???


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hab meine XFX GTX280 XT seit Release, vielleicht deshalb.


----------



## Athlon Übertakter (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde die Ausfallraten ehrlich gesagt "viel" zu hoch!
Ich selbst hab fast 5 Jahre lang mit ner 6600er so viel ******** gemacht...Es ist nie etwas passiert. Ein paar Systemabstürze, etc.
Aber auch die neueren GTX260er von zwei Freunden sind noch nie "ausgefallen".


----------



## snapstar123 (25. Oktober 2009)

conner75 schrieb:


> Also ich hab meine XFX GTX280 XT seit Release, vielleicht deshalb.



Bei mir ist es genauso habe sie mir geholt seit dem sie drausen sind und ist auch eine XFX.
Vieleicht schrauben die einfach nicht so rum wie andere Firmen und halten sich mehr an Nvidias konzept ohne spezielle Chips die von anderen Herstellern verbaut werden.
Ich kann mir vorstellen das Gigabyte Kondensatoren andere verbaut alls XFX oder Evga wie bei denn Mobos von Gigabyte.
Haffe ich habe auch damals einen guten Kauf gemacht denn mit XFX hatte ich vorher nichts am Hut.
Wie gut ist der Hersteller eigentlich im gegensatz zu Evga bis hin zur schlechtesten Firma, würde mich über eine Antwort freuen ,Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich persönlich hatte bis jetzt noch keine Probleme mit Grafikkarten und das ungefähr seit 11 bis 13 Jahren(zwischendurch bin ich auf Konsole umgestiegen leider).


----------

